
Silver Swan Automaton - xg15
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silver_Swan_(automaton)
======
brudgers
Sure it's not an Alto, but the Bowes Museum page contains links to the swan's
restoration in 2008.

[http://thebowesmuseum.org.uk/Collections/ExploreTheCollectio...](http://thebowesmuseum.org.uk/Collections/ExploreTheCollection/TheSilverSwan.aspx)

